# Update navigation



## orange_tiguan (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello

We have a 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium 4 motion. Or navigation card is North America V6.
How do we go about getting the latest version card and is it as simple as plug and play to update?

Thank you


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

You need to buy a new SD card from the dealer. Its pretty expensive for sure. Then that card will get paired with your radio and will only work with that radio. 
I believe this only apply to NAR Tiguans. Updating maps in ROW Tiguns is lot easier/cheaper

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

OEMplusCC said:


> You need to buy a new SD card from the dealer. Its pretty expensive for sure. Then that card will get paired with your radio and will only work with that radio.
> I believe this only apply to NAR Tiguans. Updating maps in ROW Tiguns is lot easier/cheaper
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


Only Canada and the US pay for map updates ROW gets them free because a lot of governments consider them a safety issue, so they provide them free and fairly regularly comparatively.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Zabes64 said:


> Only Canada and the US pay for map updates ROW gets them free because a lot of governments consider them a safety issue, so they provide them free and fairly regularly comparatively.


I've heard they also partner with NAVTEQ or something like that for the maps in NA And they charge for the service so in kind VW has to charge for the updated maps....some companies are starting to offer free 5 years worth of updates (Honda does this now) but haven't seen this from VW.....My Audi back in the day cost me $750 bucks so be grateful its not that bad....that being said, its still stupid and why I hate using the onboard Nav....thank you Android Auto and google maps - saving the day.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> ... thank you Android Auto and google maps - saving the day.


Agreed, my worry is that Android Auto will stop working in a few years when Google abandons it (common problem with Google) or makes a breaking change where our units won't work with it (and good luck thinking VW will release a fix).


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm surprised haven't found a way to "sideload" updates into the cards, I know EU/Oceania just put the updates on their cards.

Also Navteq maps suck compared to other options.

This is just a money grab because they can.

If Android auto ever stops someone will come up with something, already something on indiegogo for a standalone android auto plug in, where you can use non native apps, however, you lost the BT call function over the cars system so deal breaker.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I’ve heard of people going to the VW dealerships and taking the maps out of the newest models on the showroom floor or out in the lot. Sneaky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I’ve heard of people going to the VW dealerships and taking the maps out of the newest models on the showroom floor or out in the lot. Sneaky
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it will work. Once sd card is paired with a radio it will only work with that radio

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> I don't think it will work. Once sd card is paired with a radio it will only work with that radio
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


They haven’t been paired yet. Still in the glove box in the plastic case they come in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

I checked and no new update (post 2017) was available for the MQB Tiguan? Was a new card just released? Thanks!

As an aside, I found significant flaws in the 2017 data and complained to VW Customer Service. They were polite, but useless to address the issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dbigley (Apr 8, 2003)

rjboonstra said:


> I checked and no new update (post 2017) was available for the MQB Tiguan? Was a new card just released? Thanks!
> 
> As an aside, I found significant flaws in the 2017 data and complained to VW Customer Service. They were polite, but useless to address the issue.
> 
> ...


I just got North America V8 maps for my 2018 SEL-Premium, Part# 3G0919866AL. Since mine runs maps directly from the SD Card, all I had to do was put the new SD Card in the slot, no update or activation code required. I haven't been in any area yet with newly constructed roadways, so I haven't been able to verify that I am running new data. The version information on the settings screen shows the new version, so I will have to trust it, for now!

Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbigley (Apr 8, 2003)

orange_tiguan said:


> Hello
> 
> We have a 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium 4 motion. Or navigation card is North America V6.
> How do we go about getting the latest version card and is it as simple as plug and play to update?
> ...


I just got North America V8 maps for my 2018 SEL-Premium, Part# 3G0919866AL. Since mine runs maps directly from the SD Card, all I had to do was put the new SD Card in the slot, no update or activation code required. I haven't been in any area yet with newly constructed roadways, so I haven't been able to verify that I am running new data. The version information on the settings screen shows the new version, so I will have to trust it, for now!


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello... I thought I would take a gamble based on some other threads and had Ian at Fifth Avenue Autohaus in Calgary order me the V9 2020 map SD card for my 2018 Tiguan. The system information change is as follows; before with the original SD card:
_Device Part Number: 3Q0 035 876B_
_Hardware: 851
Software: 0876_
_Navigation Database: 3G0 919 866 BH 0620 NAR 2017/18_

After I put the new SD card in, it is:
_Device Part Number: 3Q0 035 876B_
_Hardware: 851
Software: 0876_
_Navigation Database: 5NA 919 866 AF 1320 NAR 2020_

I thought I would try the Update Software button at the bottom with the new card, but there was no software update; did anyone find that they could update the software with the V8 card? The message was:
_Software Update
Error: No data available. Please insert a source containing data for the software update, or check the source._

Interestingly, the V8 update was in the ~C$250 range and the V9 update was just under C$200. I have not checked the SD card yet, but believe it is now a 32GB card. I have not gone for a drive yet, but there is a new overpass on the South West side of the city which I hope to check out to see if the new map has this information in it. In the drive way, the new SD card seems to show location information properly. 

Two myths to potentially debunk:

It would seem that you do not require to go to the dealership to install the new SD card. Another dealership wanted ~C$150 to install the card and said it required a technician to do so, as well as hooking it up to VW software. That may have been to update the radio firmware, but does not seem to be necessary.
It does not seem that the card is linked to your radio. Before I bought the V9 card, we tried a V8 card in the radio from another vehicle and it seemed to work just fine.

Thanks!


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

rjboonstra said:


> After I put the new SD card in, it is:
> _Device Part Number: 3Q0 035 876B
> Hardware: 851
> Software: 0876
> Navigation Database: 5NA 919 866 AF 1320 NAR 2020_


Interesting.... the version in my 2020 appears to be a little newer than your new SD card but what I have is what originally came with the vehicle and it's a very early-build 2020 (build around sept. 2019). The database part number I have is 5NA 919 866 P and the Software version is reported as 910. Mine reports as 2019/2020.



















Cheers,
DoC


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Thought I’d quickly update this thread.

I bit the bullet and purchased a new nav card from the dealer, picked up today.

Couple notes: 
- dealer said what I had before (V8) was the only one and newest one listed for my 2020 Tiguan. At my instance, he ordered another one for me (5NA919866AQ) which is a V10 for another vehicle (atlas or GLI maybe?) but said no returns, no guarantee it would work in the Tiguan. As suspected, it worked just fine!

- there is no V11 (or newer) SD card available yet (according to the dealer)

- it is just plug and play, for those who didn’t know that already. Just pop out the old card and insert the new one.

- there is no system software on the card, it’s maps only on it.

- it is not paired/locked to the head unit from what I can tell. After it worked fine in my Tiguan, I tried it in another vehicle and it was accepted and worked just fine there too. The little lock switch on the card is set so can’t write to the card anyway.

- there may be some hidden data or something on it that prevents copying the card I would think since it appears freely usable/movable to any compatible vehicle, VW would have to have some measures to prevent copying it in place.

- it’s a 32GB card, the visible data on it consumes about 15GB

I think that answers most of the guesses in this thread.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

The head unit only accepts specific CID's (Card Identification number) that typically can't be changed (well, most of them can't).


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

I just upgraded the SD Card for my 2019 Arteon, so if anyone wants my OEM V7 card, ten bucks plus actual USPS cost from 01002.


----------



## tiguandude2020 (Nov 14, 2021)

I recently moved to Europe from USA and will be living here for 3 years (military). I'm interested in getting navigation back up and operational with european maps... does anyone know what is the easiest way to go about this? 

I have a 2020 Tiguan R-line with US spec and I believe it has Discover Media MIB 2 head unit.


----------



## afdad4life (9 mo ago)

I own a 2016 Tiguan SE and just purchased a v10 map SD Card from VW. It is NOT just "Plug and Play". I loaded the new card and it was not recognized by the system as a source of maps. Stuck to old one back in and it works fine. Spoke to the dealer in my area and was told the codes from the new package had to be entered into the nav system via their scanner for it to work with the new maps card.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

2016 Tiguan is a different animal, that's a Tiguan MK1 (also differnet forum at vwvortex). For that year, your head unit is probably MIB1 and not MIB2 as being talked here. Could be wrong, but it's possible this v10 card will not work in your head unit.


----------

